# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm vui chơi valentine hot nhất

## daoquyvang

DỰ  TIỆC  VALENTINE  TRÚNG NGAY IPAD 2.
Bạn chưa có người yêu ? Bạn đang muốn tìm kiếm một nửa của mình ?
Bạn đăng băn khoăn không biết đi đâu vào ngày VALENTINE sắp tới?
Dạ tiệc Valentine sẽ là nơi mang tới cho bạn một sân chơi lãng mạn để tận hưởng một ngày lễ tình nhân đầy  ý nghĩa.
Thời gian tổ chức: 18h – 00h00, ngày 14/2/2012.
Địa điểm: Sumvilla, số 10, Đặng Thai Mai, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội. 
                 Hoặc số 100, Ngõ 27 Xuân Diệu, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.
Điện thoại: (04) 6680 3383 / 84 /85
Hotline: 097 697 1147 / 097 345 0066
Truy cập: Valentineprom để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------


## noithatmaket

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Mon qua hap dan wa

----------

